# Just for fun..



## Household6 (Sep 1, 2013)

Wife calls 911, states that husband was in the basement, changing a light bulb, tipped over and fell off on the step ladder, through a glass enclosure. Inside the glass enclosure is an eight foot ball python.

She heard it all happen, but because of health conditions can not climb downstairs to give an accurate report to dispatch. 

Dispatch asks if there are any venomous snakes in the house, she says, "No."

Eight foot python, eight foot python.... maybe like this?







Well, that don't look too scary, right?

So you and your partner proceed with caution down the stairs. You see a man laying recovery position, bleeding scalp laceration from the glass. He's moaning a little, then you notice the 8 foot snake making its way up the patients chest, then beginning to constrict around the patient's neck.. 

You call Dispatch, asking for a reptile/herpetologist specialist, they are 45 minutes out, and Steve Irwin has been dead for a long time.

As you look at the patient, you can see the snake make a single coil around your patient's neck.. Oh, shoot, he's got a small radial arterial bleed on on his upper arm, looks like a defensive would when he fell through the glass..

What's your first course of action? Then, your second course of action.


----------



## Household6 (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh, moaning stopped.. The snake is around his neck.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 1, 2013)

Apply KY, slip snake off neck and apply to arm.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 1, 2013)

1) Walk back upstairs

2) Have PD dispatched for a deceased person (just to get the ball rolling...). PD can wrap it up from there


----------



## Achilles (Sep 1, 2013)

You can blast a fire extinguisher at a snakes head too and cut it off.


----------



## Household6 (Sep 1, 2013)

mycrofft said:


> Apply KY, slip snake off neck and apply to arm.



Threat is still in direct contact with the patient.. You look around the room, you seen a broken snake enclosure, and a 30 gallon tupperware store tote labeled "Rabbits"


----------



## Household6 (Sep 2, 2013)

Achilles said:


> You can blast a fire extinguisher at a snakes head too and cut it off.



I can see that freezing it out would be one way.. Can you put your patient in a a safe situation without killing his beloved companion, "Mr Bojangles"?


----------



## Achilles (Sep 2, 2013)

Household6 said:


> I can see that freezing it out would be one way.. Can you put your patient in a a safe situation without killing his beloved companion, "Mr Bojangles"?


If its strangling him, I don't give a flying :censored: about his beloved companion.


----------



## Household6 (Sep 2, 2013)

Achilles said:


> If its strangling him, I don't give a flying :censored: about his beloved companion.



Perhaps you could remove it from around your patient's neck and properly contain him in a safe place?

I feel like a Dungeon Master right now.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 2, 2013)

Household6 said:


> Perhaps you could remove it from around your patient's neck and properly contain him in a safe place?
> 
> I feel like a Dungeon Master right now.


I'd say that an 8' Python is not exactly going to be easy to remove from the patient's neck. Although it's worth a try. If I can't get it off, I'm going for the Sawzall.


----------



## Rialaigh (Sep 2, 2013)

Akulahawk said:


> I'd say that an 8' Python is not exactly going to be easy to remove from the patient's neck. Although it's worth a try. If I can't get it off, I'm going for the Sawzall.



I'm with this. Fire department assist for an "entrapped" patient     let them do some hacking and sawing.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 2, 2013)

Achilles said:


> If its strangling him, I don't give a flying :censored: about his beloved companion.



Yep - maybe 200 joules of biphasic attitude adjustment will convince the companion to skedadle.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 2, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> 1) Walk back upstairs
> 
> 2) Have PD dispatched for a deceased person (just to get the ball rolling...). PD can wrap it up from there



By far the most sensible plan to me.

I have an Indiana Jones level fear of things that slither.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 2, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> By far the most sensible plan to me.
> 
> I have an Indiana Jones level fear of things that slither.



http://youtu.be/Sh8mNjeuyV4


----------



## phideux (Sep 2, 2013)

First, you won't find a Ball Python at 8ft, Balls don't get that big. I've had snakes for years, as a matter of fact I have a breeding pair of Ball pythons right now, actually might be a Retic, or some kind of boa. An 8 footer is manageable, control the head, grab it by the tail and unwrap from neck, secure it somewhere and treat the patient.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 2, 2013)

BLow on the serpent's head until it blinks.....oh, wait.....


LOVED the Dungeon Master reference.


----------



## medservguru88 (Sep 3, 2013)

ummmm...kill snake, treat for pt injuries, and transport....pd for possible domestic wouldn't be a bad idea since I think the wife pushed him and her story sounds like a load of $h!t!!


----------



## EMT B (Sep 3, 2013)

5mg Versed IM to the snake


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Sep 4, 2013)

Apply knife to snakes neck, don't stop cutting until its severed. 
His beloved companion doesn't trump an airway obstruction.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 4, 2013)

Prepare myself that I'll have to see a snake while enroute. Take many deep breathes. Head downstairs. See snake. Drop everything and start sprinting for the door, possibly locking self in ambulance. 

Yea, I just don't know if I could do it. I am terrified of snakes to the point that I cannot control my actions around them.



medservguru88 said:


> ummmm...kill snake, treat for pt injuries, and transport....pd for possible domestic wouldn't be a bad idea since I think the wife pushed him and her story sounds like a load of $h!t!!



:blink:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 4, 2013)

Me? I call the fire department. They either bring me a bleeding guy or a cardiac arrest. 

(Knowing some of these guys, it'll be a hurst tool/circ saw type rescue)


----------

